# Death Note: Düsterer erster Teaser-Trailer zu Netflix' prominent besetzter Manga-Adaption!



## CarolaHo (26. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Death Note: Düsterer erster Teaser-Trailer zu Netflix' prominent besetzter Manga-Adaption!* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Death Note: Düsterer erster Teaser-Trailer zu Netflix' prominent besetzter Manga-Adaption!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. März 2017)

Nun, es gibt bereits den Manga, den Anime und eine Realverfilmung, die lediglich etwas unter bescheidenener CGI leidet, aber durch japanische Schauspieler viel stimmiger ist. Jetzt noch mal als US-Serie?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2017)

Es gibt sogar ein Musical, das in Japan, Korea und USA kurze Zeit lief. Wobei die japanische Version wirklich schlecht war, scheinbar alles Laiendarsteller, während die Koreaner sich Broadway-Stars geholt hatten. Die US Version kenne ich leider nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-W2FvV2hJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und es gibt nicht nur einen Film sondern vier Realfilme und eine japanische Mini-Serie Death Note - New Generation. Serie und letzter Film sind quasi brandneu. 
Also ich bin schon gespannt auf die Netflix Serie, jedoch erwarte ich nicht unbedingt das Beste.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2017)

Cooler Trailer, die Geschichte kannte ich gar nicht. Bin ich ja mal gespannt. 



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun, es gibt bereits den Manga, den Anime und eine Realverfilmung, die lediglich etwas unter bescheidenener CGI leidet, aber durch japanische Schauspieler viel stimmiger ist. Jetzt noch mal als US-Serie?



Klar, warum nicht? In USA wird kaum etwas synchronisiert. Die Kung-Fu Filme der 70/80er sind berühmt für ihre lachhaft schlechte Asynchronisation.
Wenn eine Geschichte gut ist, dann machen die den Film einfach selber nochmal. Aktuell Toni Erdmann, wofür Jack Nicholson extra aus der Rente zurückkehrt.


----------



## hawkytonk (26. März 2017)

Ich hasse es, wenn eure Videos automatisch abspielen.


----------



## Drenex (26. März 2017)

Die behalten ernsthaft die japanischen Namen? Wow...


----------



## schmoki (26. März 2017)

Hm... ka was ich davon halten soll. Light macht in dem trailer irgendwie nen dümmlichen Eindruck von der Mimik her :o Und grade weil Light ja so ein Genie war, war der Anime so erfolgreich.

Wenn man die deutsche Anime-Stimme gewöhnt ist (die ich super finde) klingt die neue auch sehr suspekt :3

Anschauen werd ichs mir aber trotzdem. Vlt. ist der Trailer einfach nur schlecht getroffen.


----------



## moeykaner (27. März 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun, es gibt bereits den Manga, den Anime und eine Realverfilmung, die lediglich etwas unter bescheidenener CGI leidet, aber durch japanische Schauspieler viel stimmiger ist. Jetzt noch mal als US-Serie?



Das wird keine Serie, sondern eine Filmadaption.


----------

